# What's growing in my pasture?



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm looking to figure out what all is growing in my pasture this drought ridden summer. Figured maybe I could get some help if someone recognizes any of these.

Here's some photos I took this last weekend.. Big pics so I used thumbnails, click on the pics to see larger version pic.

This is the grass that dominates the place..







Then there's this grass but only a touch of it here and there..




Then the other plants...


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

And two last ones..


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

The closest thing I can come up with for the grass is Bahia grass.

http://www.invasive.org/browse/detail.cfm?imgnum=1120360

http://www.texasinvasives.org/observations/detail.php?site_id=11791


I was thinking the other grass was Johnson grass but I'm not so sure.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I see Johnson grass, a type of Bremuda, If the one with the purple flowers has thorns.....daddy called those Bull Nettles. Not sure about most and I have lived here all my life
You might contact The extention agency.....I can give you a name if you want to p.m. me.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I would say crabgrass but I don't know if it lives in Texas. Looks very similar to what I've got in my garden.

The next to the bottom plant in the first post looks like Velvetleaf.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

LOL...looks like my field, crabgrass, Johnson, bluestem, and mostly weeds....LOL


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Dallisgrass, Johnsongrass, frist 2 weeds are familiar but can't name 'em. Doveweed or croton, next I dunno, then nightshade, and last 2 are unfamiliar to me anyway.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

Yeah could be dallis grass I guess, the leaves are too narrow for crab grass I think.

Whatever it is it is quite drought resistant, it made it through the last couple years of drought, and is doing fine this year with quite sparse rain. It also has left a very thick mat.

The pasture is basically native as far as I know, grazed from the 40's to the 70's and has just been mowed since.. The guy before me never used the pasture, just mowed it. The last 7 years since he was gone the pasture has been abandoned and just run wild.

I'm trying to get a handle on what I need to do before I start some livestock on it. Whether any of the plants are toxic or anything.

I thought one of the weeds was a ragweed, it was tall and bloomed out with tons of yellow tops that made big yellow clouds when I mowed it last fall when I bought the place.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

# 1&2: Bahia Grass
#3 could be Dallis Grass or Bahia
#4 could be Dallis Grass or Bahia
#5&6 Johnson Grass---can be toxic after a period of dry weather due to prussic acid formation
#7 unknown
#8 unknown
#9 Wooly Croton aka Goat weed--no livestock will eat willingly, can also take over a field
#10 unknown
#11 Silver leaf nightshade---can be toxic
#12 unknown and a small silverleaf nightshade


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

So Bahia or Dallis grass? I think Bahia..




Johnson grass.



Silver leaf Nightshade..




Goat weed or Wooly Croton..





Goldenrod? I believe one of the plants is a goldenrod of some sort anyway.


Still looking for the rest..


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Here is a list of weed identification tools:
http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&...gc.r_pw.&fp=c4c796b09a129ab4&biw=1024&bih=600

You could also take some sample weeds to your local extension office for ID.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

I think two of them are goldenrod and maybe horseweed.

It'll be easier to identify I guess if I let em flower before I mow again.

The local extension office by their web site appears to be more oriented to gardens, flower gardens and good looking lawns..  But it is connected with Texas A&M. I'll have to ask there but since I'm living 250 miles away at the moment it's a bit tough.

The best I had time to do was take some pics when I was there last week so I could try to identify when I got back home.

But I'll in all likelihood I will be be moving to my property by years end so I do need to get a handle on things. I have a bit of mesquite trying to take over as well, and mowing most of these before they seed is how I planned to reduce them, but I was thinking I had 3-4 years, not 6 months.


----------

